

Ask HN: I'm looking for a plugin posted here some time ago - azeirah

There was a little plugin posted here a little while ago, probably not longer ago than at most 2 months.<p>It was a plugin that enabled you to edit web pages, and other people who also had the plugin enabled would see all edits made by anyone using that plugin.<p>I believe it was called something like &quot;destroy the web&quot;, and its icon was a little tornado if I recall correctly
======
LeslieOA
All I can think of is TowTruvk/TogetherJS. Likely not what you're looking for.
Sorry.

------
yuxt
is that the one? [http://edit.lize.it/](http://edit.lize.it/)

~~~
azeirah
No, unfortunately not at all. I'm looking for this app for a specific use-
case. I'll make another Ask HN post that asks specifically for the use-case,
instead of the app. Since the app didn't fit the use-case too well anyway, it
was in the right direction though ^.^

